# Georgia?



## Soldoc (Oct 2, 2009)

Are there any support groups in Georgia (preferably Savannah area)? If not, is there anyone willing to form one?


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

there might be one in atlanta. but i would be interested in forming one in savannah, i'm in that area as well.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

u should meet up in east atlanta zone 6 lol


----------

